# 2017 Maltese Nationals



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

The 2017 AMA Maltese Nationals will be held in Asheville, NC, next April 27th thru the 30th at the Crown Plaza Golf & Tennis Resort. The hotel is absolutely beautiful & was being totally refurbished when we were up there earlier this year. I hope a lot of you will be able to attend. Asheville is a very neat town, very artsy, and the Biltmore Estate is beyond amazing. 

I'll be designing & making the "SM Uniform", and once I get it designed, I'll post pics. We're gonna have a blast!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am really planning on coming next year. I loved Asheville when I visited a few years ago and since that time at least 3 friends have relocated there so hoping to see them too. Wondering if there is a way to get a group tour of the Biltmore at some point when everyone's down there. It's so beautiful and interesting. 
And Marti, I know the outfits will be amazing.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am very excited about Asheville! There is already some great plans being hatched! It's going to be a great show!! Hoping lots of SM folks decide to come!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Am really planning on coming next year. I loved Asheville when I visited a few years ago and since that time at least 3 friends have relocated there so hoping to see them too. Wondering if there is a way to get a group tour of the Biltmore at some point when everyone's down there. It's so beautiful and interesting.
> And Marti, I know the outfits will be amazing.


Claire (The Malt Shoppe) designed the Malt, it is similar to the 2016 design. The color next year is a baby blue. I'll 'spearmint with that color and see how it stitches up.

Re a group tour, that's a good question. I'm going up there in September so I'll ask & let you know.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> I am very excited about Asheville! There is already some great plans being hatched! It's going to be a great show!! Hoping lots of SM folks decide to come!


Yes, come one come all! Asheville is such a neat place & this resort is beautiful.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I will be there!!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Hope I can get there too! With my busy schedule good luck to me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm planning on going. Miss seeing everyone. Sue, I hope you'll be bringing Tyler this time...:innocent:

Marti, looking forward to seeing what you come up with for the pups. Can you put a little something decorative on the neck in the front? Ava is getting tired of the "over the shoulder" poses :blush:..maybe she's just getting older. B)'

This will be so much fun!! :chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I am planning on going next year. DH and I are thinking about making a vacation out of it and heading to the coast after the show. I hope nothing gets in the way!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I'm planning on going. Miss seeing everyone. Sue, I hope you'll be bringing Tyler this time...:innocent:
> 
> Marti, looking forward to seeing what you come up with for the pups. Can you put a little something decorative on the neck in the front? Ava is getting tired of the "over the shoulder" poses :blush:..maybe she's just getting older. B)'
> 
> This will be so much fun!! :chili:


I'm coming Pat!! It will be so great to see you!!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Am really planning on coming next year. I loved Asheville when I visited a few years ago and since that time at least 3 friends have relocated there so hoping to see them too. Wondering if there is a way to get a group tour of the Biltmore at some point when everyone's down there. It's so beautiful and interesting.
> And Marti, I know the outfits will be amazing.


I'm coming, too!!!It will be great to see you, again!!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

If you have never been to Asheville, it is beautiful..if you have time to visit the Biltmore Estate, you should do it, but you will need at least one day for that..it is well worth it..the gardens will be gorgeous and in full bloom and you need to have time to see them..look forward to seeing everyone!:chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Marti, looking forward to seeing what you come up with for the pups. Can you put a little something decorative on the neck in the front? Ava is getting tired of the "over the shoulder" poses :blush:..maybe she's just getting older. B)'

The outfit for the girls will be a ruffle dress (not a super ruffle dress). Maybe a small bow on the front of the neck... I'll have to play with it and see.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be there. Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Will one be able to take pups to Biltmore? Hmmmmmm???


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Will one be able to take pups to Biltmore? Hmmmmmm???


I'd be real surprised if they allowed it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I'd be real surprised if they allowed it.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Asheville is awesome! We are leaving tomorrow and heading for the NC mountains. Guess we will have to make another trip!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A friend from Vermont who ran an awesome restaurant with her chef/owner husband moved down there this year. She ended up staying in the hospitality business and works at the Biltmore. I'm asking her to keep an eye open for pet friendly venues. I did see this posted on their website: _Pets (except service dogs) are not allowed in any building. All pets must be leashed on estate grounds for their own safety as well as the comfort of our other guests. Please be courteous of others and pick up after your pet. A very limited number of outdoor, unattended pet kennels are available at Biltmore.
_So pets are allowed on the grounds which are beautiful and very extensive.:chili: Will have to find out if there are any outdoor restaurants there. Can't wait to see everyone. It's been toooo long.Save​


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I made hotel reservations yesterday, I really hope I'm going!!! Tried to talk hubby into an RV trip, but it looks like I'm on my own.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

aprilb said:


> I'm coming Pat!! It will be so great to see you!!:wub:


YaY!:chili: April, it's been way too long!! ...we last saw each other in Hilton Head at one of the first get-togethers there....right?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Marti, looking forward to seeing what you come up with for the pups. Can you put a little something decorative on the neck in the front? Ava is getting tired of the "over the shoulder" poses :blush:..maybe she's just getting older. B)'
> 
> The outfit for the girls will be a ruffle dress (not a super ruffle dress). Maybe a small bow on the front of the neck... I'll have to play with it and see.


Cool!!! :thumbsup: a little bling or something on the neck really makes a difference in a photo!



revakb2 said:


> I'll be there. Can't wait to see everyone.


Reva!! It's been too long, can't wait to see you girl!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> YaY!:chili: April, it's been way too long!! ...we last saw each other in Hilton Head at one of the first get-togethers there....right?


 That's right!! It's been awhile!!Have always wanted to go to the National but it was too far away for me...this one will finally be my chance to go! We will have a blast!:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I love Asheville and have visited there a couple of times. The Biltmore is awesome! I'm really going to try to go. I'd love to meet you all in person!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> I love Asheville and have visited there a couple of times. The Biltmore is awesome! I'm really going to try to go. I'd love to meet you all in person!


It would be great to finally meet you Glenda. I am also going to TRY & go this next year but it is quite a trip for me so we will see! I just don't know where we will be next year in April! We haven't been able to secure a house as the markets we have been looking in are so HOT that being here is an issue. Someone usually has them sewn up by the time they hit the market. :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't wait to see everyone anew and again. :chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can someone please repost the posting for making room reservations?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Can someone please repost the posting for making room reservations?


Sandi - here's the info from AMA's website:

*2017 National Specialty Show*


Dates: 04/27/2017 - 08:00 to 04/30/2017 - 00:00

Location: Crowne Plaza Tennis and Golf Resort
One Resort Drive

Ashville, NC 28806
United States

Plans are underway for the 2017 52nd AMA National Specialty.
Call 888-211-7755 to reserve your room. Mention the American Maltese Association to receive the room rate of $129.00.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

We are really hoping to make it to Nationals next year. Quick question... When making room reservations when is everyone checking out (Sunday or Monday). Are there activities on the 30th or is that when everyone leaves?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Pretty sure checking out May 1st.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Time to bump this thread! Who's coming to Asheville? The time has come to register for the event! Here is the link:
Easy Online Registration now open for the 2017 National Specialty | American Maltese Association

It's going to be a great show I think! Renee Barber is going to be the guest speaker on "Maltese Encephalitis." This is a speaker near and dear to my heart. As many of you know this is what my Lola had that ultimately took her life. It's also known as GME, NME, MUE and a few others. 

Shout out if you are attending!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Elaine and I will be there. I'm bringing Ava and Asia...and Elaine is bringing her tiny chi...Tempest, and her tiny tzu...Suki (or Peanut).


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've decided to pass this year.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm very sad to say I won't be there this year  As much as I'd like to, its just too stressful to even think about the logistics of getting there. I need non-stop flights or a husband who's willing to RV me there, lol!

It sounds like an amazing town and so much fun, but I'm going to have to live vicariously thru those of you who are attending. Take LOTS of pictures and share the fun!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not coming this year as our every 3 yr. all staff conference is that week in Greece so I have to go to that. I will go early & have a retreat on the island of Evia w/my ladies before the conference, then fly back to Vienna & leave a couple of days later for the M East. I will miss seeing everyone but maybe some of you will come to Pat's puppy party where I plan to come. Have a GREAT time---the location looks fab.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I have never been to a show before. Can you please elaborate on the event. I would really like to attend and meet some of the breeder, if possible. I think I am ready to receive a new fur baby. :thumbsup:

PS: I would love to meet as many of my SM family!!!!!

Thank you all so much,


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Elaine and I will be there. I'm bringing Ava and Asia...and Elaine is bringing her tiny chi...Tempest, and her tiny tzu...Suki (or Peanut).


Yeah Pat!! I'm bringing Truffles. Can't wait to meet Asia and Tempest!! See you in April!


lydiatug said:


> I'm very sad to say I won't be there this year  As much as I'd like to, its just too stressful to even think about the logistics of getting there. I need non-stop flights or a husband who's willing to RV me there, lol!
> Well Darn! We had so much fun last year! I agree, the flights were a tough one. The best I found was one stop. Let's shoot for next year!
> It sounds like an amazing town and so much fun, but I'm going to have to live vicariously thru those of you who are attending. Take LOTS of pictures and share the fun!!!


Will do!!


Madison's Mom said:


> I've decided to pass this year.


Maybe next year!


edelweiss said:


> I am not coming this year as our every 3 yr. all staff conference is that week in Greece so I have to go to that. I will go early & have a retreat on the island of Evia w/my ladies before the conference, then fly back to Vienna & leave a couple of days later for the M East. I will miss seeing everyone but maybe some of you will come to Pat's puppy party where I plan to come. Have a GREAT time---the location looks fab.


We'll miss you Sandi! Maybe next year will be better timing and location for you!


Cloe baby said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have never been to a show before. Can you please elaborate on the event. I would really like to attend and meet some of the breeder, if possible. I think I am ready to receive a new fur baby. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


This is the American Maltese Association National Specialty Show. It's and ALL Maltese dog show. Think "Oscars" for Maltese! It is being held in Asheville N.C. April 26 -30. You can get the specific details on the AMA website. It will have hotel and registration info. If you decide to come you will meet many of the top breeders, and quite a few SMers too! Hope to see you there!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be there. Just made my air reservations.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> I'll be there. Just made my air reservations.


YaY!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm coming. Have my hotel reservations but have to bite the bullet and look at airfares and schedules. I'll be volunteering for AMAR there and hoping a few of you might be able to help a little here or there if we need it. :chili:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm bringing Elon and Echo. Wait until you see Echo's dress in the fashion show. Just got pics tonight of the final design. It's so beautiful!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Ron and I are still talking about coming. Are any husbands coming this year?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

lydiatug said:


> I'm very sad to say I won't be there this year  As much as I'd like to, its just too stressful to even think about the logistics of getting there. I need non-stop flights or a husband who's willing to RV me there, lol!
> 
> It sounds like an amazing town and so much fun, but I'm going to have to live vicariously thru those of you who are attending. Take LOTS of pictures and share the fun!!!


That's why I didn't go last year...:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I looked at flights from NYC actually Newark into Charlotte and they were very reasonable. I'm willing to drive from there to Asheville. The planes from here to Asheville make 1 stop and take 4 hours and were more expensive. Maybe if a few people come into Charlotte we can split some cars or a car service. It's about a 2 hour drive but beautiful!​


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> I looked at flights from NYC actually Newark into Charlotte and they were very reasonable. I'm willing to drive from there to Asheville. The planes from here to Asheville make 1 stop and take 4 hours and were more expensive. Maybe if a few people come into Charlotte we can split some cars or a car service. It's about a 2 hour drive but beautiful!​


I'm looking at flying into Charlotte and renting a car. Ron is not going. I'm not 100% yet, but getting close to making a decision. Are you going on 26th or 27th? Then leave the 1st.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Elaine is driving us. And after the show is over...I'm heading south with her...and I will fly home with my pups from Myrtle Beach, S.C. ...that way I can fly into Atlantic City!! close to home  Life is good.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sherry said:


> I'm looking at flying into Charlotte and renting a car. Ron is not going. I'm not 100% yet, but getting close to making a decision. Are you going on 26th or 27th? Then leave the 1st.


Sherry - I may be doing the same thing. I will come the 27th but may well leave on the 1st so I can attend the banquet and parade. Tho I would have to see if I can extend my room for a day. Let's stay in touch. Not sure if our flights will coincide but maybe. :thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear Reva and Sue are coming! As for husbands, mine would never come. He thinks it's some kind of Maltese Mafia.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi, I would like to know which days are the best to be there. I see that you all are planning on being there after the 27th. I is the show day the 29th? I really want to go, but, not sure what days are the best. 

Thanks

Maggie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Smtf773 said:


> I'm bringing Elon and Echo. Wait until you see Echo's dress in the fashion show. Just got pics tonight of the final design. It's so beautiful!


 So glad you are coming this year! BIG difference from last year! Now coming with 2 dogs!! Can't wait to see the dress!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cloe baby said:


> Hi, I would like to know which days are the best to be there. I see that you all are planning on being there after the 27th. I is the show day the 29th? I really want to go, but, not sure what days are the best.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maggie


Yes the show is the last day followed by the Banquet. But Sweeps is the day before which is also really fun. And obedience is usually Friday as well as all of the talks. If you can come for the F-Sat-Sun you would have a great time!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> Glad to hear Reva and Sue are coming! As for husbands, mine would never come. He thinks it's some kind of Maltese Mafia.


He backed out. I'm coming without him.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

sherry said:


> He backed out. I'm coming without him.


Not sure he would have really enjoyed the "Pajama Party and Dog Fashion Show" anyway!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> Not sure he would have really enjoyed the "Pajama Party and Dog Fashion Show" anyway!


So the White Excitement Night is pajama party? All white? I haven't got a clue about this.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Can you register for the event when you get there?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Glad to hear Reva and Sue are coming! As for husbands, mine would never come. He thinks it's some kind of Maltese Mafia.



Mine too. He's sure we have started some kind of cult. lol


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

sherry said:


> So the White Excitement Night is pajama party? All white? I haven't got a clue about this.



I know the girls have worked hard to make the party fun, but I'm not going in PJ'S. A lot of people have worn white to the White Excitement Party in the past, but not everyone does. I'm sure you'll be welcome in whatever you choose to wear. In the past, the party has included drinks and finger foods.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

revakb2 said:


> I know the girls have worked hard to make the party fun, but I'm not going in PJ'S. A lot of people have worn white to the White Excitement Party in the past, but not everyone does. I'm sure you'll be welcome in whatever you choose to wear. In the past, the party has included drinks and finger foods.


I have not done most of the costume stuff at nationals either. And I don't even wear white. It's just not my color and I hate to go buy an outfit I won't wear later. And Reva, my husband refers to all of this as "The Maltese Mafia." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

*Can't wait*

Yesterday I made my hotel reservations. I can see myself surrounded by clouds of Malts......... 

Can I register for the event when I get there?

I really am looking forward to meeting all of the SM family!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cloe baby said:


> Yesterday I made my hotel reservations. I can see myself surrounded by clouds of Malts.........
> 
> Can I register for the event when I get there?
> 
> I really am looking forward to meeting all of the SM family!!!


If you are planning on attending any of the events (White Excitement, Luncheon, Banquet) I would register in advance. They need head counts for food. And if you want a swag bag and name badge it needs to be in advance.

This is the link:

Easy Online Registration now open for the 2017 National Specialty | American Maltese Association


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Do you all attend all the activities, luncheon and banquet?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cloe baby said:


> Do you all attend all the activities, luncheon and banquet?


I like to go to the White Excitement. It 's always fun and a good time to meet new people or catch up with old friends. The Luncheon and Box Lunch are something that I skip. Just my preference. And I always go to the banquet. But honestly it's personal preference. Are you traveling with anyone or coming alone?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I was also wondering what to sign up for. I started to register and then decided to wait and see who was going to what.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

sherry said:


> I was also wondering what to sign up for. I started to register and then decided to wait and see who was going to what.


White Excitement is like a fun meet and greet, cocktails and horsd'oeuvres etc. The Luncheon is a nice sit down affair. They have a auction during the luncheon to raise money for rescue I believe as well as funds for the club. The box lunch is a courtesy thing. It's so you can grab a quick bite in the middle of the big show day. The talks are no charge but can be super interesting. As I mentioned Dr. Renee Barber is speaking on Maltese encephalitis, and I think there might be a grooming seminar. The Banquet is the last night and all the big awards are handed out. It's all fun.

I usually sit our the luncheon, mostly because I don't eat a big meal mid day, and sometimes I like to just go to the room and veg out a little. I also skip the box lunch. In past shows it's usually something I don't eat, so I just skip this one too. I do enjoy the banquet. It's usually a very nice meal and a dressy affair. But you can pick and choose what suits you. That's the fun of it, there's something for everyone!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sherry, one really important piece of information that I did not know & wasn't shared before I got to the one Nationals I attended is "be sure & sign up for a table at the banquet with your friends when you register." Had someone else not done that for me I would have been left out completely. It was a huge catastrophe for some who did not have reserved places (i.e. people who came from overseas & did not know the protocol). I hope by now they have improved the way this is handled as it can be quite confusing.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry I won't be able to go this year-too close to my nephew's law school graduation. Hopefully next year!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Sherry, one really important piece of information that I did not know & wasn't shared before I got to the one Nationals I attended is "be sure & sign up for a table at the banquet with your friends when you register." Had someone else not done that for me I would have been left out completely. It was a huge catastrophe for some who did not have reserved places (i.e. people who came from overseas & did not know the protocol). I hope by now they have improved the way this is handled as it can be quite confusing.


Thanks for the heads up Sandi! I think we need to get a list of who is going so we can do that and exchange phone numbers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Sherry, one really important piece of information that I did not know & wasn't shared before I got to the one Nationals I attended is "be sure & sign up for a table at the banquet with your friends when you register." Had someone else not done that for me I would have been left out completely. It was a huge catastrophe for some who did not have reserved places (i.e. people who came from overseas & did not know the protocol). I hope by now they have improved the way this is handled as it can be quite confusing.


Sandi, didn't they over book out table at the last minute? It was so confusing!!
I still feel bad about that! And the other people didn't even know anyone there and they didn't even own a dog. :angry:


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi, I agree with Sherry. It would be good if we knew who's doing what and maybe we can get together. I've never been to an event like this before. I have no clue what goes on. I am interested in getting to know some breeders because I would like to get a Maltese in the near future. (I still feel the pain in my heart when I think of my Cloe ). I'm driving up from Miami with my daughter. Checking in Thursday very late. We can't wait to see all the fur babies!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/80-...ion/254217-one-more-post-about-nationals.html


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Sent


----------



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

I would like to join in as well. It would be a great opportunity to meet all of you. :chili:

I have a few questions.
Can I bring my fluff as well, would there be any certificates like AKC or something that you have to show when you enter? 

Can I bring my husband as well? Will he have to register separately?

When I first try to register through the link, should I choose member or non-member? 

What are catalog orders? There is one for Pick up at Show and one for Mailed.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

IheartMalt said:


> I would like to join in as well. It would be a great opportunity to meet all of you. :chili:
> 
> I have a few questions.
> Can I bring my fluff as well, would there be any certificates like AKC or something that you have to show when you enter?
> ...


Hello!
some answers:
1) Yes, you can bring your Fluff - you do not havee to show anything. some people bring their strollers to hold their dogs and shopping.
2) You can bring you husband - registering for you both would be great. I'm not sure it is necessary. but he won't have a name badge unless he's registered. it is $12 and helps to pay for the event.
3) Choose non-member - unless you are a member of AMA
4) catalog orders - are for the programs of the event, the program tells you dogs/breeders/owners and handlers & show times. You can pick it up at the show or have it mailed to you for an extra fee.

i hope that helps
jennifer


----------



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

casa verde maltese said:


> Hello!
> some answers:
> 1) Yes, you can bring your Fluff - you do not havee to show anything. some people bring their strollers to hold their dogs and shopping.
> 2) You can bring you husband - registering for you both would be great. I'm not sure it is necessary. but he won't have a name badge unless he's registered. it is $12 and helps to pay for the event.
> ...



This is helpful. Thank you Jennifer


----------



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

Just came across this tentative schedule of events. 

Thursday April 27
8:00am to 5:00pm Registration
8:00am - 5:00pm Hospitality Room Open
8:00am - 5:00pm Vendor Sales
12:00pm to 4:00pm AMA Regional Specialty,
Jim Ray, Chairman
6:30pm White Excitement

Friday April 28
8:00am - 5:00pm Registration
8:00am - 5:00pm Hospitality Room Open
8:00am - 5:00pm Vendor Sales
9:00am - 12:00pm Seminars
1:00pm Obedience and Rally Trials, Deb Ray, Chairperson
4:00pm Judges Education Seminar presented by Daryl Martin
7:00pm Handling Your Maltese with Professional Handler Zachary Newton
9:00pm - 11:00pm Rent the Ring for Rescue

Saturday April 29
7:30am - 8:30am Continental Breakfast
8:00am- 5:00pm Vendor Sales
8:00am- AMA 52nd Annual National Specialty Sweepstakes
1:00pm - 2:00pm Luncheon
3:00pm - 4:00pm Membership meeting
6:30pm - 8:30pm- Maltese Crafts with Miki Miller

Sunday April 30
7:30am - 8:30am Continental Breakfast
8:00am - 5pm Vendor Sales
8:00am - AMA 52nd Annual National Specialty 
6:30 pm Reception Awards Banquet and AMA Auction in Grand Ballroom


----------



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

Just wondering when is the Fashion show? Is it part of the white excitement? Would love to watch it.


----------

